# [poblemon]No puedo ejecutar ningún comando (cerrado)

## Darksidex25

Hola,

Estoy intentando conectarme a mi gentoo desde el curro, y una vez logueado, no puedo ejecutar ningún comando.

Es decir, me conecto, eso quiere decir que sshd está funcionando correctamente, pero no puedo hacer nada más, ni un simple ls, ni ná.

Tb he probado a reiniciar el ordenador, con sudo reboot o hacerme superusuario con su, pero ambos se quedan clavados.

Alguna idea de como puedo reiniciar la máquina, a ver si así se soluciona el problema???

PD. Tengo deshabilitada la opción de logearme por ssh como root

----------

## gringo

así sin mas ni idea ... te devuelve una shell despues de loguearte ? hay algo extraño en los logs ( auth.log y/o daemon.log p.ej.) ?

Veo complicao que puedas reiniciar la máquina si no tienes acceso a una shell.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

 *Darksidex25 wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> Estoy intentando conectarme a mi gentoo desde el curro, y una vez logueado, no puedo ejecutar ningún comando.
> 
> Es decir, me conecto, eso quiere decir que sshd está funcionando correctamente, pero no puedo hacer nada más, ni un simple ls, ni ná.
> ...

 

Lo que describes es muy raro, pero, puedes hacer su en la consola tras entrar?

PD. por cierto jeje, tal y como lo has escrito, "problemon" me suena a "pokemon"   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Coghan

Algo parecido me sucedió una vez, incluso desde consola al poner usuario ni siquiera continua para pedirte la password.

En una de estas me dejó entrar por ssh pero lo mismo que tú, no podía ejecutar ningún comando.

Poco a poco y a saltos algo mostraba y al final, zas, el disco daba error "i/o", conclusión disco petao.

----------

## kropotkin

puede ser tonto pero... el usuario que estas usando en /etc/passwd esta con /bin/false y no con  /bin/bash ?

----------

## Darksidex25

siento haber tardado tanto en contestar (y eso que el problema era mio).

Me dejaba conectarme, con el usuario de siempre, con /bin/bash para la shell.

El caso es que el único comando que podía usar era top y ps la primera vez también (ala, seguro que algún otro también, pero no di con él), pero nada más, cada vez que intentaba moverme por los directorios o algo, adiós.

Creo que el problema está en ktorrent y su webserver, porque fue entrar a consultar (la primera bien), luego al rato volví a entrar y no había manera, y es cuando pasó todo.

El caso es que no podía hacer nada más, casualidad llamaron de mi casa y pedí un reseteo físico (porque el normal tampoco era posible, no llegaba señal al monitor por lo visto, vamos, que no se veía nada y el monitor entraba en suspenso solo).

A la tarde cuando volví, todo encendió de perlas, y de repente, otra vez con el ktorrent dando por el ojete, se oía de la placa base un bip intermitente, vamos, que algo iba mal, y se colgó al rato otra vez.

Volví a encender, y funcionó durante 4 horas o así, hasta que tuve que apagar el ordenador porque era yo el que se iba a resetear  :Wink: 

Bueno, ahora estoy por ssh con mi máquina, y va lenta. Puede ser porque el ktorrent va a tope, y por eso hay un lag tan grande, o porque está tirando de cpu a tope el ktorrrent (pero el ktorrent es casi fijo).

Algún test que puede hacer para saber si es él el culpable?? 

esto es lo que me dice top:

```

top - 13:59:53 up  6:27,  2 users,  load average: 0.28, 0.52, 0.67

Tasks:  92 total,   2 running,  90 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 13.3%us,  6.6%sy,  0.0%ni, 77.7%id,  1.7%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.7%si,  0.0%st

Mem:    515704k total,   500248k used,    15456k free,     5116k buffers

Swap:  1004052k total,      188k used,  1003864k free,   230796k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 5831 darkside  15   0  178m  45m  22m S  7.3  9.1  30:28.25 ktorrent

```

En teoría dice que no tiene la CPU al máximo

sensors:

```

M/B Temp:    +25°C  (low  =  +127°C, high =  +127°C)   sensor = thermistor

CPU Temp:    -55°C  (low  =  +127°C, high =  +127°C)   sensor = thermistor

Temp3:       +40°C  (low  =  +127°C, high =  +127°C)   sensor = diode

```

Tampoco se está friendo...

Algo raro pasa, y no sé que es... tendré que revisar los logs...

----------

## gringo

hombre, si tienes un programa chupando todo el ancho de banda es normal que la respuesta del ssh tarde en llegar, eso me ha pasado a mi tb. alguna vez.

Por la salida del top que pones no se ve que sea el ktorrent que esté chupando a saco tampoco, la cpu está idle en un 70%.

saluetes

----------

## Darksidex25

Ya está, ya sé cual es la raíz del problema, los discos duros (otra vez). Como hacía mucho que no se quejaban no pensaba que fueran ellos, pero sí.

Gracias por las respuestas, aunque la solución me temo que pasa por cambiar de hds (esto me pasa por no comprarme antes un SAI).

----------

## Coghan

Lo siento tio, siempre es una putada que se joda el disco, pero hay que contar con ello.

----------

